# filmone nella domenica pomeriggio della rai



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

mamma rai non smette mai di viziarci.

oggi hanno deciso di deliziare questo tardo pomeriggio domenicale con un filmone che quasi non ha eguali: shaolin soccer.
l'avete visto?
praticamente holly e benji in versione non-animata... ma più fantastica. la prima (e unica) volta l'ho visto appena uscito (se non ricordo male circa 6 anni fa), in lingua originale - giapponese - con sottotitoli in inglese.
ora per la prima volta lo sto vedendo doppiato in italiano... non pensavo che mai avrei assistito a una roba del genere in vita mia: giapponesi che parlano con cadenza (e dialetto) chi toscana, chi campana, chi veneta... e così via, è da non credersi. soprattutto perché il film è palesemente ambientato non in italia!

eccone un pezzetto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kT2eJyhMYo&feature=related

ah... inutile dire che ve lo consiglio!


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

mai avrei pensato che l'avrebbero dato in tv  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quando uscì se ne parlò parecchio proprio per via dei riferimenti a capitan tsubasa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma alla fine se non ricordo male fu un flop .

Ora ci manca che importino sanpei e lo doppi un sardo  

	
	
		
		
	


	










però tesora bella , è necessario che tu faccia una bella disintossicazione da tutti questi filmoni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Io invece ho visto Ramam girl ...un Karate kid applicato alla cucina giapponese.
Non male.
Ma oggi c'era l'invasione dei giapponesi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mai avrei pensato che l'avrebbero dato in tv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sai che anche io quando ho letto il titolo sulla guida sono rimasta di sasso? ho pensato a un errore di sky e invece era proprio lui. e la fortuna ha voluto che fosse iniziato solo da 6 minuti quando mi sono sintonizzata. comunque lo sto registrando, ricordami l'indirizzo che te lo mando in dvd  

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo facciamo noi il doppiaggio di sanpei?

p.s. ho appena letto che il doppiaggio di shaolin è stato affidato a pino insegno (il che la dice lunga), il prossimo lo affideranno ai lapola
p.s.2 come possa esssere stato un flop questo film non so davvero spiegarmelo


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

comunque visto che sei ispirata  

	
	
		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fbxpnW52kk


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> comunque visto che sei ispirata
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   sto male. comunque i gemboy sono dei rincoglioniti: la palla diventava ovale (e a seconda dell'effetto addirittura scompariva) già molto prima con mila e shiro e mimì. con holly e benji hanno fatto plagio bello e buono 

	
	
		
		
	


	






p.s. "ma in holly e benji tutto è normale, anhce il giappone vince il mondiale"


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io invece ho visto Ramam girl ...un Karate kid applicato alla cucina giapponese.
> Non male.
> Ma oggi c'era l'invasione dei giapponesi?


evidentemente stanno importando parecchio . Tra l'altro le produzioni giappo offrono dei bei film , che spesso gli americani riprendono e riadattano .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io invece ho visto Ramam girl ...un Karate kid applicato alla cucina giapponese.
> Non male.
> Ma oggi c'era l'invasione dei giapponesi?


ne sanno una più del diavolo questi jappo, ma la domanda viene spontanea: come si adatta un karate kid alla cucina giapponese?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> evidentemente stanno importando parecchio . Tra l'altro le produzioni giappo offrono dei bei film , che spesso gli americani riprendono e riadattano .


 Ma è un film americano è un'americana che trova il senso della sua vita nel ramam... ma voi l'avete mai mangiato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alla fine del film mi è venuta voglia...di un minestrone...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> evidentemente stanno importando parecchio . Tra l'altro le produzioni giappo offrono dei bei film , che spesso gli americani riprendono e riadattano .



fanno horror piuttosto apprezzabili. che quando vengono rifatti fanno poi cagare.



ah dimenticavo di dire che fanno anche ottimi film sullo sport, specie sul calcio. volete un titolo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

c'è uno che parla come lino banfi. non ce la faccio


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne sanno una più del diavolo questi jappo, ma la domanda viene spontanea: come si adatta un karate kid alla cucina giapponese?


 togli la cipolla, metti la cipolla...togli la cipolla, metti la cipolla....
che domande


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fanno horror piuttosto apprezzabili. che quando vengono rifatti fanno poi cagare.
> 
> 
> 
> ah dimenticavo di dire che fanno anche ottimi film sullo sport, specie sul calcio. volete un titolo?


non solo horror , anche drammatici e dorama sono molto belli .
Conosci dodeskaden ?


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma è un film americano è un'americana* che trova il senso della sua vita nel ramam... ma voi l'avete mai mangiato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...













no mai mangiato .
però ho assaggiato la zuppa di miso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> togli la cipolla, metti la cipolla...togli la cipolla, metti la cipolla....
> che domande


 L'hai visto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Era "pulisci" ..."pulisci"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

mi avete svaccato un tred serissimo e di forte spessore culturale.

credo che non vi rivolgerò più la parola


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi avete svaccato un tred serissimo e di forte spessore culturale.
> 
> credo che non vi rivolgerò più la parola


Infatti. Ormai non ha più senso perdere tempo per tentare di elevare la discussione portando il mio fondamentale contributo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti. Ormai non ha più senso perdere tempo per tentare di elevare la discussione portando il mio fondamentale contributo...



magari raddrizzi le sorti di un tred rovinato


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> magari raddrizzi le sorti di un tred rovinato


O finisco di affossarlo definitivamente.


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> O finisco di affossarlo definitivamente.


 con questo avatar inquietante poi..affossi tuutto il cucuzzaro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> O finisco di affossarlo definitivamente.


parlare con voi è come gettare perle ai porci


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> con questo avatar inquietante poi..affossi tuutto il cucuzzaro


Sono lampi di genialità, ma se non li sai riconoscere mica è un problema mio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

staff visto che sei tornato, ti dispiace bannarli?


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> staff visto che sei tornato, ti dispiace bannarli?


 scusa ma io che c'entro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












fai il 3x2


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sono lampi di genialità, ma se non li sai riconoscere mica è un problema mio...


 ohsantantoniodallebellebraghebianche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> scusa ma io che c'entro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai contribuito a svaccare. non intendo darti altre perle


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai contribuito a svaccare. non intendo darti altre perle


 solo perchè ho detto che l'avatar di bruco è imquietante? ma che modi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> solo perchè ho detto che l'avatar di bruco è imquietante? ma che modi....


per quell'iMquietante meriti l'esclusione, altro che ban


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per quell'iMquietante meriti l'esclusione, altro che ban


 ti hanno aumentato il costo del Kw/h per caso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ti hanno aumentato il costo del Kw/h per caso?


sì, ora è pari al numero dei graffi sulle tue fiancate


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, ora è pari al numero dei graffi sulle tue fiancate


 vedrai che anche col gas si daranno da fare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ti hanno aumentato il costo del Kw/h per caso?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, ora è pari al numero dei graffi sulle tue fiancate


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> vedrai che anche col gas si daranno da fare...

















questo trimestre ho avuto uno scontone di quasi 10 euro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> .


persa non prendertela. sta mettendo su un caratteraccio sto ragazzo


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo trimestre ho avuto uno scontone di quasi 10 euro


mi inviti a cena allora


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> persa non prendertela. sta mettendo su un caratteraccio sto ragazzo


donna di poca fede...ho messo solo su qualche chilo..il resto ce l'ho da immemorabile tempo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mi inviti a cena allora


che avvoltoio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> donna di poca fede...ho messo solo su qualche chilo..*il resto ce l'ho da immemorabile tempo*


ma non eri a dieta?

parli del vuoto della scatola cranica?


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non eri a dieta?
> 
> parli del vuoto della scatola cranica?


 adesso di nuovo....

si....per questo ci capiamo al volo..ci accomuna il vuoto pneumatico


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che avvoltoio


 minchia che gente tirchia...brrrrrr


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

La smettete che a quest'ora non si può ridere?


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

io ho visto pranzo di ferragosto.
delizioso veramente


----------

